# Fully sick VL, Bro



## sam76 (5 July 2008)

Not many people will understand this, those that do will (hopefully) find it bloody funny! 



Your ricer is a beast you need to learn how to control, here are some insiders tips. 

*Cut the springs full dont be shy! 11mm off ground, that's heaps! 

*fully sick interceptors with 2 mags on front wheels maaaayt! 

*shick subwoofa ( note: it's not loud unless the boot hinges are about to give way) 

*Get some fully fluffy assed dice from Uncle Charlie down at the Vic market, 
he can hook you up with some real niiiice ones mayt!! 

*Install a custom built hair wax holder on the dash for those last minute touch ups before you turn off Chapel Street 

*Buy the lowest seat you can find so all people can see is your Kappa hat poking above the dash 

*fully shick stickers on the side door, showing the sponsors you couldn't afford ( Greddy, HKS etc etc ) 

*put 144 on side window and state it does 11's 

*install a bottle of gold polish under the dash so you can quickly shine up those "chest-hair line indicators" before stepping out. 

*put a $30 turbo tip from Super-Cheap Auto on your exhaust so people think you can actually afford a real turbo 

*Slow all the way down to about 2 kph at least 20 feet prior to a speed hump, to ensure people understand your car is lower than it actually is, and seems like your chassis is detailed 

*Stare at people when you drive past as if you're about to fight them, then drive off with as much RPM as possible so they get "scared" 

*When you exit your car, look at the big scratch on the spoiler. You put your amp there when your arms got weak but pretend to forget that for a second, rub the scratch with ur thumb as if it would come off 

*When you rest your arm on the door, make sure you push outwards so your muscles look bigger. 

*Make sure you have a nice teenage girl in the passenger side who's "like, totally in love with you" 

*Never fix your neons, just constantly jiggle the wires until they go on. 

*Make sure youur turbo's bearing are shot so badly that u get 3000rpm of lag and need to pump the clutch to get the shick sound 

*Make sure you own a nokia, so you're bro's and hoes can call you and say, hey bro, lets go for a cruise in the wexy uLeh! 

*Take your ride to "tint professor" so you get to drive the replacement car (excel) and FRASH it to da max 

*Never buy optimax because your bro said it's not good for turbos 

*Ask a bro for 2 bucks for fuel money coz you used your money up for a new turbo badge for yuour fake turbo 

*Moving your lisence plates to the side so you can get that extra 3 square cms air intake.. 

*When you change the steering wheel moit, make sure you use the good boss kit so your fringes dont get stuck in the column 

*Write in ur calender that you'll need a new clutch every two months because you can't drive manual 


*Have a folder in your glove box to store all the canaries you cop every saturday night at chapel st coz ur seat is so low 

*Ask the copper to stick your canary on an angle in the perfect place on your window so the most people will see it at "chapz" 

*Keep a syphon tube in the boot incase you need to make a quick refill. 

*Nod your head to other "tilted hat people" as if you know them... they'll nod back if they are sick 

*Get your break lights tinted so they are only just visible at night. 

*Make sure u are sponsored by a Car Towing company, proving you are a real VL muzza on the burnout run saturday nights 

*Dont use brakes.. manual shift the auto like a sick **nt.. 

*Clean your lowerd seats before leaving Chapel so your ma doesnt find out you ate a kebab after her dinner. 

*State you got a permit from the EPA not to run a cat converter. 

*Tell everyone at the drags that you're running 32psi, and after the Cortina sucks your headlights out , say " oh my digital boost controller was stuck on 11psi " 

*Blu-tac your TURBO badge on to your boot so when you floor it, the badge will fly off and you can say, "Bro! See that my car is so f'n fast the turbo badge fell off"! 

*Always wash your car with the hood up on the nature strip 

*When out with mates, make sure your fat cousin and her boyfriend sit in the back so your car looks lower. 

*When someone overtakes you in ur ricer you have to reovertake them and just as u pass them you have to make sure the blow off valve sounds 

*When driving past chicks at o-zone, make sure you change gears at just the right time for the BOV to open up... 

*The correct cruising method is: 1 hand out window on the door, 1 hand on top of steering wheel, chin up, hat tickling gods feet, full shick diesel jeans and top 

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Timmy (5 July 2008)

How about a glossary Sam?  Some of it I understand, but not much!


----------



## sam76 (5 July 2008)

Timmy said:


> How about a glossary Sam?  Some of it I understand, but not much!




Dunno if that would help, mate.

It's one of those you either get it or you don't posts.

Perhaps I should have put it under the Jokes thread.

feel free to move it there if you want..


----------



## spartn (5 July 2008)

Hi Sam76

I have a mate who used to have a VL licence plate number 'KILRVL' maybe you saw him down at o-zone before, it is pretty sad how o-zone has become the new chapel street. 

Anyway, we were sitting at 'Switch' one night, outside. And we see our friend driving in his none turbo, automatic (which he always pretended it to be a manual) doing o-zone laps around 10 times so we ring him and he says his still at home. even though we see him. And 5 minutes later he rings telling us that he has run out of petrol in o-zone, hahaha.

Spartn 

:viking:


----------



## M34N (6 July 2008)

> *Moving your lisence plates to the side so you can get that extra 3 square cms air intake..




LOL. I'm actually guilty of this on my "fully sick" Skyline. BTW it's an extra 15x30cm air intake : It actually makes a big difference in air intake for your intercooler and if your car is tuned to that air intake, it noticeably effects performance/response of your turbo. But it's back in standard position now.



> *fully shick stickers on the side door, showing the sponsors you couldn't afford ( Greddy, HKS etc etc )




Pure class  Even on my car, and I genuinely have all of those Japanese branded products, I don't have any of those stickers, but on a VL, LOL.

I love performance cars, and my username on here is actually the license plates for my car. For those interested:


----------



## sam76 (6 July 2008)

Nice paintwork!

I'm not up with my GTR's is it a r34?

What do polish/wax do you use?

Here's my little 172.

How's the tight chassis in the Maccas photos, she's a tripod!


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 July 2008)

M34N said:


> I love performance cars, and my username on here is actually the license plates for my car. For those interested:




Dude that is one BEAUTIFUL car...perfectly understated.  It's a 34 right?  Clever with the numberplate, really witty.  I want your car 

My current ride...M-packet E46:


----------



## nizar (6 July 2008)

CLASSIC thread!

Me and my bro had a good laugh over this !


----------



## Nyden (6 July 2008)

Err, what (if anything) is "O-zone", & "Switch"? - I'm from Melbourne, & have never heard of these (?) places.
Laps, "burn-outs" - you lads wouldn't be part of these hoons I'm always hearing about would you? :


----------



## M34N (6 July 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> Dude that is one BEAUTIFUL car...perfectly understated.  It's a 34 right?  Clever with the numberplate, really witty.  I want your car
> 
> My current ride...M-packet E46:




Thanks, yeah it's an R34 GTT. It's fairly moderately modified with a HKS Garrett GT-RS T4 turbo, HDI 600x300x60 intercooler, Walbro fuel pump, Nismo 400cc fuel injectors, Greddy eManage Ultimate ECU, Z32 air flow meter, full 3" catback custom made exhaust, 18" 20-spoke rims (235x40x18 tyres), 10:1 compression ratio (standard is 7:1), Pioneer 7" 6-stacker DVD player + sub + 6x9" speakers in rear, goes reasonably good and beats a standard R34 GTR 

I love the M-series BMW's, I am deciding on my next car and am thinking of an M3, possibly an Audi A6/S5 or Porsche 911. Will see!



sam76 said:


> Nice paintwork!
> 
> I'm not up with my GTR's is it a r34?
> 
> ...




LOL, nice Renault, is that the Maccas on the main street in Ballarat? Was there a while back, nice wheels too BTW  Proudly my Skyline has never been on 3 wheels without a jack underneath it :

I always use Meguiar's polish & wax, clean it probably once a month as it only gets driven on weekends or when it's not raining so it sits in the garage gathering dust most of the time. It's actually a dark blue/purple mix, depending on the time of day it looks different.

Wish it was a GTR though.


----------



## theasxgorilla (6 July 2008)

M34N said:


> *I love the M-series BMW's, I am deciding on my next car and am thinking of an M3*, possibly an Audi A6/S5 or Porsche 911. Will see!




It was officially moved off the 'uncool' side of the Cool Wall in the most recent Top Gear episode.  It's been officially declared by Clarkson to no longer be a 'c0ck' car.


----------



## trillionaire#1 (7 July 2008)

hehe:,im probably guilty of this sort of bahaviour a couple of decades ago,course back then a 5 litre commodore with a shift kit for the chirp factor was the go,nowadays cars are a little more extraverted.
btw,nice cars guys ,my34n your skylines got me drooling!
ive blown a few quid hotting up my mitsubishi magna,trouble is more power in a magna means more torque steer and wheel spin,you live and learn.
a few months ago i sold my suzuki gsxr1000,invested the money in shares,
must be getting old:sleeping:


----------



## sam76 (7 July 2008)

trillionaire#1 said:


> a few months ago i sold my suzuki gsxr1000,invested the money in shares,
> must be getting old:sleeping:





Shame, shame shame.....

If anything you should sell shares to buy another bike!! lol

I'd love a gsxr but i don't have the balls to get a road bike. 

I've grown up in the dirt!!


----------



## subaru69 (7 July 2008)

Yes, I've played the 'Giddy Goat' as a kid in cars. Had 3 totally bombed Datsun 1600's, won't bore you with all the mod's. Then discovered bikes: a few small ones (still have an Aprilia RS125 Rossi edition) then a 929 and a 954 Fireblade.  Last bike was a K5 GSXR 750, sold it 18months ago after I broke my back.
Still love bikes though, the only reason I don't ride now is that my partner will leave me.  Something about not liking seeing me paralysed....
So as the name suggests I have a Subaru now (it turns into a jumping castle if it crashes there's so many airbags).

Moral of the story: BIKES forever, cars are just a poor second place.


----------



## Santob (7 July 2008)

That list forgot the most important one:

Put a turbo sticked on the car, it makes it go faster.


----------



## Lert (7 July 2008)

This thread is just begging for a run through Gizoogle.. 

http://sites.gizoogle.com/index2.ph...stockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11581


----------



## karmatik (8 July 2008)

Here's my money pit....


----------



## sam76 (1 November 2008)

EXHAUST pr0n  - Oh yeah!!!!!

http://www.scuderiasystems.com/root-media.html

This Lambo nearly made me.... well we don't want to go there 

http://www.scuderiasystems.com/root-media-lamborghini.html#id=lambomurcilp640&num=1


----------



## sam76 (1 November 2008)

My new little runabout 103kw atw

Not bad for a stock 1.6T and a K&N panel filter.


----------



## Green08 (1 November 2008)

Sam have a look at this.  Wonder if your bike would make it?

http://www.jibjab.com/view/254232


----------



## chops_a_must (1 November 2008)

subaru69 said:


> Yes, I've played the 'Giddy Goat' as a kid in cars. Had 3 totally bombed Datsun 1600's, won't bore you with all the mod's.



Nice. My drive is a 1600. Those that have never driven one, simply wouldn't understand. 

But currently am driving the bro's Datsun Sunny wagon.


sam76 said:


> *Moving your lisence plates to the side so you can get that extra 3 square cms air intake..



This thing needs one headlight taken off, because the shape of the engine bay meant the firewall and drivetrain tunnel had to be re-engineered, meaning the intercooler was mounted where it could be. The turbo seems to starve a fair bit as it is though...


M34N said:


> Thanks, yeah it's an R34 GTT. It's fairly moderately modified with a HKS Garrett GT-RS T4 turbo, HDI 600x300x60 intercooler, Walbro fuel pump, Nismo 400cc fuel injectors, Greddy eManage Ultimate ECU, Z32 air flow meter, full 3" catback custom made exhaust, 18" 20-spoke rims (235x40x18 tyres), 10:1 compression ratio (standard is 7:1)



Really sweet ride. I love skylines. But I'm a NisDat fan. :

The datto mentioned above has a jap spec sr20 6 speed. It is the only engine of its like in WA apparently. Made 215kw at the wheels or something crazy when it was first built.

Gets up on 2 wheels with new tyres. Breaks traction whenever you want with ease. Absolutely impossible to drive in the wet. Have to tip toe it around corners.

Really really really needs slicks. But it probably also needs a rollcage to actually get enough stiffness into the rear suspension. A terrifying car to drive for the first couple of times. Pulls harder than anything I've ever been in or ridden. Excluding methanol powered bikes.

Will beat virtually all HSV's, most skylines, bikes, whatever. And don't they enjoy that.


----------



## M34N (1 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> EXHAUST pr0n  - Oh yeah!!!!!
> 
> http://www.scuderiasystems.com/root-media.html
> 
> ...




Yes that Lambo sounds like an F1 car, but after all it is an LP640, how many other street cars are there in that league?

I have to ask, why the French cars? You had a Renault and now a Peugeot. Did you consider a Mazda 3 MPS instead? Costs about the same and it's 2.3lt 4-cylinder turbo intercooled, quicker and more room than the Peugeot. Plus it's not French


----------



## M34N (1 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> Really sweet ride. I love skylines. But I'm a NisDat fan. :
> 
> The datto mentioned above has a jap spec sr20 6 speed. It is the only engine of its like in WA apparently. Made 215kw at the wheels or something crazy when it was first built.
> 
> ...




Yeah, SR20's are very good engines, I've seen way too many 200SX's rip apart V8's before. It's amazing how an engine half the size of another can be so much more powerful. But I personally found the RB25's to be more responsive in the top end and tend to be easier to work on. IMO only, and I actually did consider a 200SX (Jap spec) before I got the Skyline.

FWIW, since I posted that, my Skyline has been off the road for the past couple months, cylinder 4 is gone, so the whole head has to be taken apart. Going to take the initiative to give it a proper port and polish but also put on a new intake plenum, new exhaust manifold and lower the compression so I can run higher boost. Should increase the power significantly and probably going to have to upgrade the brakes (should of done this already to be honest). Here goes some more cash :

Probably should buy a new car, but I must admit, every time I consider selling it I have struggled with the idea, and too many hours/dollars have already gone into it.


----------



## sam76 (1 November 2008)

M34N said:


> Yes that Lambo sounds like an F1 car, but after all it is an LP640, how many other street cars are there in that league?
> 
> I have to ask, why the French cars? You had a Renault and now a Peugeot. Did you consider a Mazda 3 MPS instead? Costs about the same and it's 2.3lt 4-cylinder turbo intercooled, quicker and more room than the Peugeot. Plus it's not French





Yeah, I swore I wasn't going to get another Frenchie but for 30k drive away with extended warranty I had to take the deal.

MPS has too much torque steer from what I have heard - needs an LSD.

I prefer Euros to Japs  

Man I miss that clio - awesome little performer


----------



## chops_a_must (1 November 2008)

M34N said:


> Yeah, SR20's are very good engines, I've seen way too many 200SX's rip apart V8's before. It's amazing how an engine half the size of another can be so much more powerful. But I personally found the RB25's to be more responsive in the top end and tend to be easier to work on. IMO only, and I actually did consider a 200SX (Jap spec) before I got the Skyline.



Yeah, the RB's are stronger engines, you can do much more with them. But with dattos, you don't get the choice because of the engine bay.

I've seen RB's and VG 30s in dattos, but you have to start cutting the wheel arches with the VG, and I'm yet to see either fitted with turbos with any decent results in the flesh for road use. Then you have the clutch problems with the VG... Far better with a well set up 2L turbo. You can build more power in than what you will ever be able to get down anyway.

Personally, I wouldn't want this thing to be any more responsive anywhere in the range. It's as ancey as you could imagine. I've been in the car when it's spun through all 6 gears. It only weighs 850kg's, so it responds instantly. The biggest problem is getting it down...


----------



## sam76 (1 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> It's as ancey as you could imagine. I've been in the car when it's spun through all 6 gears. It only weighs 850kg's, so it responds instantly. The biggest problem is getting it down...




jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus


----------



## M34N (7 November 2008)

chops_a_must said:


> ...It only weighs 850kg's, so it responds instantly. The biggest problem is getting it down...




I re-read this properly just now, and it only just clicked, 850kg & 215kw = 

Well I've started modding my Skyline, the head is off and valve 4 is gone, going to be a fun rebuild this one 

Oh, going to order a D2 8-pot brake kit next week:


----------



## sam76 (7 November 2008)

Is there much noticable difference between 6 and 8 pot?


----------



## M34N (7 November 2008)

Basically, the more pistons you have on the disc, the easier it pulls up, so it's more noticeable. Also the larger the disc surface area, the cooler the brakes remain and hence better braking, less wear and tear, etc.

Ideally you would want 8-pot fronts and 6-pot rears for racing. But 6 pistons are pretty good for street, but I want something a bit better because I occasionally do track the car and take it up the mountains a fair bit with lots of bends and twists with frequent braking/acceleration, so I would prefer the 8's from that perspective. But if I was only on the street, then 6's would be fine.

You can actually get 12-pot kits from D2 as well, but those brakes would probably cause the Earth to spin on a different axis!


----------



## ck13488 (7 November 2008)

M34N said:


> I re-read this properly just now, and it only just clicked, 850kg & 215kw =
> 
> Well I've started modding my Skyline, the head is off and valve 4 is gone, going to be a fun rebuild this one
> 
> Oh, going to order a D2 8-pot brake kit next week:




im going to have a stab and say they those brakes cost more then my car! you make my poor liberty sad


----------



## xscape (7 November 2008)

I've been a trawler on here, but finally found a thread that i feel i can make a worthy contribution to 

Heres my most recent money pit


----------



## Geoff (8 November 2008)

Another vote for the RB25 here 

Picked this one up stock standard save for a Nismo rear muffler, with only 33,600km on the clock.  It's now up to 82,000 and I'm finally succumbing to the temptation to modify it.  However, mods will be undetectable if possible and subtle if not!  Got a Fujitsubo catback waiting to go on, once I get a 3" dump and a new cat then I'll tickle the boost a bit and see how it goes.


----------



## nunthewiser (8 November 2008)

sounds almost erotic geoff


----------



## roland (8 November 2008)

OK, couldn't help myself - just had to post up my toy.

1992 FD3 RX-7, twin turbo, had 16k on the clock when I got it in 1994 - only has 72k on it now. Totally stock and original excluding the wheels and have added an APEXi super ground kit. Could nearly pass as a new car


----------



## Geoff (9 November 2008)

hahha nun 

sexy 7 roland, they're up there on the list of cars I'd own if I had the money


----------



## chops_a_must (9 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus






M34N said:


> I re-read this properly just now, and it only just clicked, 850kg & 215kw =



I've seen some 1200 utes put out some big figures and they can weigh about 600kg's, lol.

Anyway, here are a couple of pics of the engine bay. Nothing else as the car is as identifiable enough as it is. :

You can kind of see in the second pic where the firewall needed to be "remoulded" to allow the bell housing in. It's a pity it gets obscured, because that was a bit of artwork.


----------



## Smurf1976 (10 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> Not many people will understand this, those that do will (hopefully) find it bloody funny!



The real worry is that I did get practically all of it... 

Not sure the significance of Chapel St in Melbourne though - down here in Tas that's a back street with a tip and lots of transmission lines everywhere so it's not somewhere anyone's likely to drive up and down for the sake of it...


----------



## M34N (10 November 2008)

chops, what's with the red cables running across the front? It seems to be half covered in conduit and the other half exposed! BTW, drill into the chassis much? Do you have an engineers certificate for all that? : God you don't even have a strut bar, oh and upgrade your fuel reg 

Some nice cars here fellas, I never realised so many of you are into cars here, and I figured I was the only one! But looks like chops and I are the only ones crazy enough to modify them. You guys don't know what you're missing out on - especially when the cops get involved


----------



## chops_a_must (11 November 2008)

M34N said:


> chops, what's with the red cables running across the front? It seems to be half covered in conduit and the other half exposed! BTW, drill into the chassis much? Do you have an engineers certificate for all that? : God you don't even have a strut bar, oh and upgrade your fuel reg
> 
> Some nice cars here fellas, I never realised so many of you are into cars here, and I figured I was the only one! But looks like chops and I are the only ones crazy enough to modify them. You guys don't know what you're missing out on - especially when the cops get involved




I have no idea what the cables are. It's not mine. It's got all the engineers certificates. :

And yes, a custom suspension set up is next on the list. :

I'll put up a pic of the rear end if I can get a good shot, for a laugh.


----------



## Roo72 (11 November 2008)

some nice rides here. love the Renault. very stylish cars. and the Skylines are a fave but I'm a old datto fan. had a '72 1200 coupe for a while, had a A14 dropped in it...not much else to talk about but certainly a fun car to drive.....no brake booster for the Disc/drum setup on those so it was all pedal pressure to pull her up....Freddy Flinstone brakes
Got a '92 N14 Q Pulsar currently, had it since 94. Dumped down low but riding on standard wheels and tyres. The SR20 is a great engine, I've only got cat back 2,1/4" exhaust and K&N filter mods to her but it still rumbles along and runs pretty well for a 16y.o. car. very flexible engine too. I took it to work recently for a bit of a run (company car sees the pulsar gathering dust between starts) and while doodling along through town, i found myself ilding along at 30ks in fifth gear....then with a light foot she climbs all the way to 120 onto the motorway without a problem. Sweet engine. My Mechanic reckons the soft spot for the SR20 range is piston no.4 in the GTiR...prone to melt down under high boost. I think this is why they never really excelled on the WRC.

Cheers Roo.


----------



## Pat (12 November 2008)

Green08 said:


> Sam have a look at this.  Wonder if your bike would make it?
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/view/254232



I'd say the bike will make it with a paddle tyre, but will the rider?


----------



## Naked shorts (13 November 2008)

sam76 said:


> *Stare at people when you drive past as if you're about to fight them, then drive off with as much RPM as possible so they get "scared"




I've always hoped they would crash after doing this, im sure they would still put on the act when they are on their way to hospital, "my face is bleeding you leHb!"


----------



## sam76 (13 November 2008)

Green08 said:


> Sam have a look at this.  Wonder if your bike would make it?
> 
> http://www.jibjab.com/view/254232




Sorry Greeny, I watched it (mad!) but forgot to reply.

That was some pretty crazy driving with a fair bit of good luck lol

I agree that a bike would make it.

Sand it great to crash in!


----------



## sam76 (2 December 2008)

A very funny thread - check it out!

http://www.106owners.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=68729


----------



## Pat (3 December 2008)

sam76 said:


> A very funny thread - check it out!
> 
> http://www.106owners.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=68729



Awesome fail Sam.

Reckon he could fit an esky in there, fill it with ice and call it cold air induction.


----------



## sam76 (17 December 2008)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=s6MkcfcIsWg&feature=rec-HM-fresh+div

R26R crash


----------



## ZacR (17 December 2008)

M34N said:


> LOL. I'm actually guilty of this on my "fully sick" Skyline. BTW it's an extra 15x30cm air intake : It actually makes a big difference in air intake for your intercooler and if your car is tuned to that air intake, it noticeably effects performance/response of your turbo. But it's back in standard position now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nice mate. Clean...


----------



## sly (17 December 2008)

I had a vl walky up until a few months back. Sold it for more than it cost to build my house so nice little win there.


----------



## sam76 (17 January 2009)

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=TOAXJTTc__w&feature=channel_page

lol - pretty funny


----------



## sam76 (30 September 2009)




----------

